
Connecting data is hard. What if it wasn't? - mjirv
https://medium.com/@mjirv/connecting-data-is-hard-what-if-it-wasnt-de1e46962e9f
======
mjirv
Hey everyone, thanks for reading. I started Joiner to solve a problem for data
analyst: it takes too long to get a traditional data warehouse set up, and the
other options for joining across databases isn't great.

Like I mentioned in the article, Joiner can connect Postgres, MySQL, SQL
Server, and Redshift right now, plus CSV uploads.

If this sounds useful, you can sign up for the beta at www.getjoiner.com. If
not, I'd love to hear your feedback!

\- Michael

